# Wow! Locally Made Leather Ejuice Bottle Holsters



## Phoenix

Just bought one of these ejuice bottle holsters and man I am impressed. Being a dripping kind of vaper I always find that my pockets are full of different kinds of ejuice. This left very little room for my phone, wallet and keys. Then I found these: 










They are superbly made from quality South African leather. The ejuice bottle is held snug. I do a lot of hiking, mountain climbing, running etc and the juice is always held safely. 

The stitching is immaculate and the old school leather feel sure is stylish. They simply clip onto your belt for easy access. Definitely one of the most handy vape accessories I have bought in a long time. You can also select your preferred leather color and they will make it custom for you!!!!

You can find them on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/search/str/mk+mods/keywords_top

I am sure in time these legendary vapers who made this will also become resellers on this magnificent forum. I enjoy supporting the local South African made vape products and the more we support, the more we are growing the vape industry in South Africa.

Anyways, just thought I would share, maybe it will help some other drippers out there. Rock On!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

Looks like a multiple fanny pack

Reactions: Funny 6 | Disagree 1


----------



## shabbar

Id rather have full pockets of juice lol

Reactions: Agree 7 | Disagree 1


----------



## whatalotigot

This would be me at any outdoor festival .. Carrying mods and juice in jackets or pockets isnt good enough.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mike

They don't look like great quality or craftsmanship - I've done some leatherwork myself and I know it's tough, but that doesn't look like the work of a pro


----------



## Nooby

Uhm, no thank you... I'll pass

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Eerr.... no. Won't be getting one of these.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Phoenix

Each to his own, haters gonna hate. Loving mine.  I will pass on the feedback of the pictures. Thought it was a great idea from the local vaping spring. Have a nice day


----------



## capetocuba

Phoenix said:


> Each to his own, haters gonna hate. Loving mine.  I will pass on the feedback of the pictures. Thought it was a great idea from the local vaping spring. Have a nice day


Mate you go out wearing that multiple holster?


----------



## Mike

This seems very advertisey to me.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Phoenix

capetocuba said:


> Mate you go out wearing that multiple holster?


Nope I wear a double, one on each side of the hip that was just to showcase a lot at once. They look big in the picture but are not really. Anyways, just thought I would share, if you like them hook em up, if not, whatever.


----------



## kelly22

Naah bro id rather have bulging pockets and it impresses the chicks

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Phoenix



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

I'd rather be seen vaping a cig-a-like than wearing one of those.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Even big things stem from small ideas...

Great to see someone exercising their creativity to do something a little different. Keep it up. It's always refreshing to see someone thinking outside of the box. Any craft takes practice and patience. I salute you for having the guts to put your own creation up on offer where it's no doubt either going to receive praise or bullets. Don't let anyone discourage you from continuing what you do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9


----------



## Paulie

I'm just going to laugh and say maby you should only wear that at home!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 5


----------



## WHITELABEL

I like the idea, but would prefer something a little more discreet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phoenix

Wow, what a friendly place, you guys are really awesome, so positive, uplifting, of pure light and encouragement. Sheesh after this I need to go for a surf, feeling dirty. Great representation of the vaping community. Have a nice life.........

Thanks @RevnLucky7 it was her first time making the holsters, I wear 2 constantly and they do the job, maybe the pictures didn't come out so nice, I don't know or maybe some people have nothing better to do than be horrible, boosting their little egos by putting other human beings down on social networks, what hero's, you make me sick, I hope I bump into you one day. Thank you for your kind words I will pass them on to the lady who made them, it is encouragement like yours that opposes these negative, angry and hurtful vibes, that will grow vaping in South Africa.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Dislike 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Phoenix - This would be superb for some sort of vaping event, where promoters walk around with the different juices on offer for people to sample.

BUT under any other circumstance, no. I'll just keep a few spare tanks loaded with juice

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike

@RevnLucky7 he only bought this. It's not his product. I agree with your sentiments but they're wasted on @Phoenix as it's not his business making them.



Phoenix said:


> Just bought one of these ejuice bottle holsters and man I am impressed. Then I found these:
> 
> I am sure in time these legendary vapers who made this will also become resellers on this magnificent forum. I enjoy supporting the local South African made vape products and the more we support, the more we are growing the vape industry in South Africa.
> 
> Anyways, just thought I would share, maybe it will help some other drippers out there. Rock On!


----------



## baksteen8168

Phoenix said:


> Wow, what a friendly place, you guys are really awesome, so positive, uplifting, of pure light and encouragement. Sheesh after this I need to go for a surf, feeling dirty. Great representation of the vaping community. Have a nice life.........
> 
> Thanks @RevnLucky7 it was her first time making the holsters, I wear 2 constantly and they do the job, maybe the pictures didn't come out so nice, I don't know or maybe some people have nothing better to do than be horrible, boosting their little egos by putting other human beings down on social networks, what hero's, you make me sick, I hope I bump into you one day. Thank you for your kind words I will pass them on to the lady who made them, it is encouragement like yours that opposes these negative, angry and hurtful vibes, that will grow vaping in South Africa.



Dude, relax. 

For me it comes down to pulling off the look. I personally wont wear these as I don't think I would look good sporting this. However a Chuck Norris type that likes rough and tough outdoors activities, and dresses like that, would probably be right at home wearing this. 

I do like the initiative that the creator took though. Like @RevnLucky7 said "Even big things stem from small ideas"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WHITELABEL

Phoenix said:


> Wow, what a friendly place, you guys are really awesome, so positive, uplifting, of pure light and encouragement. Sheesh after this I need to go for a surf, feeling dirty. Great representation of the vaping community. Have a nice life.........
> 
> Thanks @RevnLucky7 it was her first time making the holsters, I wear 2 constantly and they do the job, maybe the pictures didn't come out so nice, I don't know or maybe some people have nothing better to do than be horrible, boosting their little egos by putting other human beings down on social networks, what hero's, you make me sick, I hope I bump into you one day. Thank you for your kind words I will pass them on to the lady who made them, it is encouragement like yours that opposes these negative, angry and hurtful vibes, that will grow vaping in South Africa.


Don't get emo man, not everyone has to like what you like...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## whatalotigot

Most of these people here arnt as Hippie or natural as us pheonix, Each to their own taste I guess. I could definitly do with something that holds a mod and a bottle, But I do my own leather work aswell so Will be making one soon. 

Thanks for sharing the love. F** the rest who give you trouble. You ROCK!


----------



## wikked




----------



## zadiac

My apologies. I didn't know you'd take offence so easily over this.


----------



## ashTZA

I prefer to conceal carry.
Is there a shoulder holster version in the pipeline?
(I assume a mod could fit in there fine as well correct? Doesn't just have to be for juice bottles?)


----------



## Smoky Jordan

I suppose it's not for everyone but if you like it wear it and wear it with pride


----------



## ashTZA

Also obligatory post because someone has to:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## shabbar

No offence dude but this juice holster no, but on the other hand this holster......

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ET

shabbar said:


> No offence dude but this juice holster no, but on the other hand this holster......
> 
> View attachment 29141



My first thought was ditch the spare clip and gooi your mod in there and then i realised what it would look like every time you reached for a vape

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Sorry but I have to agree with some of the views here.
Concealed and on the inside.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ashTZA

shabbar said:


> No offence dude but this juice holster no, but on the other hand this holster......
> 
> View attachment 29141



I'll pass on the 26 though... too puny for my hands.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Phoenix said:


> Just bought one of these ejuice bottle holsters and man I am impressed. Being a dripping kind of vaper I always find that my pockets are full of different kinds of ejuice. This left very little room for my phone, wallet and keys. Then I found these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are superbly made from quality South African leather. The ejuice bottle is held snug. I do a lot of hiking, mountain climbing, running etc and the juice is always held safely.
> 
> The stitching is immaculate and the old school leather feel sure is stylish. They simply clip onto your belt for easy access. Definitely one of the most handy vape accessories I have bought in a long time. You can also select your preferred leather color and they will make it custom for you!!!!
> 
> You can find them on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/search/str/mk+mods/keywords_top
> 
> I am sure in time these legendary vapers who made this will also become resellers on this magnificent forum. I enjoy supporting the local South African made vape products and the more we support, the more we are growing the vape industry in South Africa.
> 
> Anyways, just thought I would share, maybe it will help some other drippers out there. Rock On!



@Phoenix

I really like the concept
For myself, i would be interested in exactly the same thing but not for juice bottles - rather for box mods. I.e. Reo and other box mods

I would like it for vape meets mainly. I usually carry a smallish photographic bag which takes about 6 of my mods, but the problem is that I have to sling it over my shoulder and always put it down to take out a mod

I would love to have 3 such holsters for my 3 most used mods for example. Then i could just pull them out whenever needed.

We spoke about this on another thread some time back. Even a cheaper cordura type material would be great. Doesnt have to be leather. But i like it that you can clip it onto your existing belt.

If these were available for mods i would definitely buy a few

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike

@Silver if the OP had come to the forum asking for advice etc instead of saying wow look how great this is, I think it'd have been a lovely platform for this craftsperson to come up with a decent product. I think there's some potential in this idea, but the execution is a little flawed and I'm certain loads of people would have loved to chime in with some ideas as you have.


----------



## shabbar

Silver said:


> @Phoenix
> 
> I really like the concept
> For myself, i would be interested in exactly the same thing but not for juice bottles - rather for box mods. I.e. Reo and other box mods
> 
> I would like it for vape meets mainly. I usually carry a smallish photographic bag which takes about 6 of my mods, but the problem is that I have to sling it over my shoulder and always put it down to take out a mod
> 
> I would love to have 3 such holsters for my 3 most used mods for example. Then i could just pull them out whenever needed.
> 
> We spoke about this on another thread some time back. Even a cheaper cordura type material would be great. Doesnt have to be leather. But i like it that you can clip it onto your existing belt.
> 
> If these were available for mods i would definitely buy a few




Those wick n wire vape bags will be right up your alley

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm going to lock this thread for a few reasons... I guess you all know why.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------

